# Craftsman model number(s)?



## SnoBlo23 (8 d ago)

Recently got a great running Craftsman 28 cut, with a 9 HP Techumseh engine. Some drive parts are missing. It appears to be a gear to gear drive, rather than chain and sprocket. I want to order replacement parts, but the bottom cover plate is also missing, so no numbers. I do have engine numbers: LH318SA. Spec 156587H. Engine family 7TPXS.3182BF. DOM 07124CB. 1321, disp 318. Can anyone on here provide me with a possible engine # from this? Also mfg. date? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

> but the bottom cover plate is also missing, so no numbers


sounds like an MTD-made craftsman. at least post a picture of your snowblower so that we could find you something similar.


----------

